# Forming udders, when not pregnant??



## Megoat

I hope this gos here...

I have only had my two goats a month today.
Iv noticed though that my Betsygoat's forming "udders" and maybe a "bag".
They are not huge, but have definitely grown in the month since. From barely noticeable to about 3 or 4 inches long. And the bag or whatever its called may be growing, but shes so hairy there, its hard to tell.

I just need to know if its possible that they just grow when approaching heat or as they age...???
Her stomach looks like its gotten bigger since I got her, but that could be because the eats alot more with me than her previous owners. Lots of roughage and hay.
Its not easy to see when shes standing, but when laying down it looks like she ate a 2 beach balls. She doesn't look like pregnant goats I seen in pictures....

She is around a year old. And is a Boer/Dairy cross, about 110 pounds.
She was not with a buck, But when I picked her up, a buck did get out and stare at me.
I don't think he liked me taking his Betsy.
So its possible a buck could have gotten to her.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Sounds like she is forming a udder (the entire thing is a udder) the teats are the milk spouts. ; )
They can form a udder when not bred but much more common if she is bred. They tend to form a udder about a month prior to kidding. If she was with a buck before you got her she may be bred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Logan.


----------



## Megoat

Thank you very much..
I'm not the best with goat terminology yet. 

I suppose I should at least be ready for kids...... I wasn't planning on it for a year but...

So do you think that if she is pregnant, she could be giving birth at any time?
Or Will there be significant udder growth, before she gives birth?

Either way, I deal with other animals so a goat birth shouldn't be to bad.. If it is going to happen.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jessaba

Usually NOT always their udders get real tight before kidding...although you do have the oddballs that finish getting milk after kidding lol


----------



## milkmaid

To tell if my goats are getting ready to kid, I always feel the ligaments.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments

I hope all goes well and she gives you some healthy, bouncy kiddos!!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining

following


----------



## ksalvagno

This is a very old thread from 2012.


----------

